# Mortal Kombat X to have more realistic female characters



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/mo...ill-be-more-rea/1100-6425276/?ftag=YHR546df8f

http://www.lazygamer.net/general-news/mortal-kombat-x-wont-have-overly-sexualised-female-designs/

Certainly a step in the right direction. Here's the new one and what they looked like in the past game.




























So, waaaaaaay better. Still not perfect, her outfit is still very sexual and her armor in the gameplay trailer is still basically a bra. But it's not over-the-top gross like the last game. This is good because I really like 2D fighters and I hated having to see characters like that uke and they're pretty much the industry standard. Blazblue was alright, with the obvious exception.

I really think we need to stop the pantlessness of female characters in these games though. It's pretty bizzare.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Was glad to hear that. There was times where a family member would walk in on me playing the last Mortal Kombat and I'd feel a bit embarrassed as if they caught me watching porn.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Good. Also, agreed with everything you said :b


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Good. Also, agreed with everything you said :b


I know you're super negative about 'feminist' stuff, but I figure you would understand me on this one. You've probably been the girl in a group of guys playing video games before too, and had to experience seeing them playing with characters looking like this representing your gender, and how gross that feels.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

But you can go ahead and sexualise all the Male characters you want. No one will ever raise a problem with the appearance of Jax or Shao Kahn.

At the end of the day, I don't know why anyone would care. If you have a problem with this, you're playing MK for the complete wrong reasons.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Even in Mk9 they wore more clothing than today's pop icons. I have to look at Liu Kang's aggressive nipples every time I play any MK ever.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Wait...I thought women hate to be referred by ''females''. :um

Also, I thought the violence was the biggest issue, not the breasts size on some characters. You are playing a game not watching porn.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> Wait...I thought women hate to be referred by ''females''. :um


"female characters" not "females"



> You are playing a game not watching porn.


Yes, it's a game, NOT porn. So why should the characters look like they came out of some 14 year old virgin's porn induced wet dream...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TuxedoChief said:


> But you can go ahead and sexualise all the Male characters you want. No one will ever raise a problem with the appearance of Jax or Shao Kahn.
> 
> At the end of the day, I don't know why anyone would care. If you have a problem with this, you're playing MK for the complete wrong reasons.


I'm not too committed either way, but this argument clearly falls on its head because most women have no sexual interest in those characters - characters that are actually sexualised (and probably not intended to be by the creators,) are like Dante from DmC or Sephiroth from Final Fantasy and the biggest reason is not because of their clothing/how exposed they are (and never will be) they first have to become interesting to women, and then after that point they are physically and non physically objectified by female gamers.

I'm not sure why, but Japanese developers seem better at (unintentionally?) Creating characters that appeal to male and female gamers almost equally. :con


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't wait till everything's...sunglasses...fleshed out. YEEEEAH!


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not too committed either way, but this argument clearly falls on its head because most women have no sexual interest in those characters - characters that are actually sexualised (and probably not intended to be by the creators,) are like Dante from DmC or Sephiroth from Final Fantasy and the biggest reason is not hecause of their clothing/how exposed they are (and never will be) they first have to become interesting to women, and then after that point they are physically and non physically objectified by female gamers.


Even if women were sexually interested in them, that wouldn't be the problem. I have no doubt that men will still be interested in this new version of kitana and I don't care. Those male characters in the fighting game look like they belong in a fighting game. They are tough, their unrealistically bulging muscles is relevant to the point of the game. What are kitana's head-sized boobs for?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Shameful said:


> Yes, it's a game, NOT porn. So why should the characters look like they came out of some 14 year old virgin's porn induced wet dream...


Why shouldn't they? It's not really important how characters look like(or it shouldn't). It's about violence usually. Being a badass of the virtual world while feeling like a loser in the real one. If you really want to see naked women you go to a porn site instead of trying to imagine some game characters naked.

I am really not interested in how they are depicted in games because I only play Left for Dead.

If you want to build a case, you should focus on anime. Now those are getting pretty sexualized these days, although they are usually targeting kids or adolescents. Big difference in the way characters were depicted 15-20 years ago and the way they are depicted today. A lot of fan service these days, many characters have unrealistic proportions, the kawaii obsession, etc.

Let's take a popular anime like One Piece:

Before:









After:









But even here, as long as there is no full nudity and it is properly rated, there is nothing illegal in giving the characters exaggerated(phisically unlikely) proportions(the producers may defend themselves). Is it moral to squeeze a bit more money by exposing kids to over sexualized characters and fan service? Probably not, but I am too small for this huge business.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

But the Mortal Kombat games have always been about over the top, tongue in cheek, b-movie style grind house values. It's like expecting the Call of Duty games to be anything more than Micheal Bay tie-ins.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Fanservice



Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not sure why, but Japanese developers seem better at (unintentionally?) Creating characters that appeal to male and female gamers almost equally. :con


I think that may be because of the culture. Things like Noh was traditionally done by an all male cast, even those playing female characters:

http://www.coreofculture.org/noh.html

On top of the appreciation for "beauty" and "harmony" aspect of Japanese culture and constant striving for perfection. Which in the Western World are considered stereo typically "feminine". Possibly since Japan has had a "high culture" and somewhat caste system for the majority of the past millenium. Plus the Imperial Court and higher society was considered more "noble" being pale, wearing makeup, and extravagant clothing, speaking in a different tone, covering the mouth and face with fans to not show emotions, etc. Reverence to the Sun Goddess and the Emperor, who was throughout history seen as a "living god" being a descendant from her. The 3 imperial treasures (supposedly Divine and belonged to her) were a sword, jewel, and mirror, one of those being vanity items lol, may contribute somewhat to the mentality. Although it is supposed to represent, valor, wisdom, and benevolence symbolically, as the virtues of Japan. That together would seem to hold what is often considered, femininity, in high regard.

Ornateness, or rather extremely colorful extravagance in many cases lol is also often seen even in samurai armor and banners, as battle regalia in terms of clan affiliations, insignia's and colors, to distinguish oneself on the battlefield. Similar to European heraldry, which also had colorful surcoats and banners. Which gave rise to a similar form of aristocracy as well in the 1600s-1700s in the "dandyism" period. (Ironically which a lot of modern Japanese culture in terms of anime, visual kei, and games often gets it's inspiration from things like, gothic and lolitta fashion lol.)

So with that the mentality towards stereo-typically "masculine" and "feminine" traits are different based on the cultural outlook. For example it's more "masculine" to be assertive, yet quiet, calm, and controlled, which shows self-discipline, and strength of character in Japanese. Compared to the Western version (or at least American) where loud, gregarious, impulsive, extroverted, and emotional is considered masculine. However a lack of self-control, and not showing responsibility (in that sense, thinking about others and society at large) is considered weakness lol, probably due to collectivistic thinking. So a lot of it could just be different cultural outlook or in general, the androgyny of many character's physical and personality traits. A lot of what is drawn from folklore, and mythology so it again is passed down in the aesthetics, cultural beliefs, and history which probably is preserved through, or inspires mentalities towards certain ways of thinking about things. Or could just be for the sake of marketing :b


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Well that's rather lame. The over the top exaggerations has always been one of the definitive attributes of mortal combat games. How is this a step in the right direction?:um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Kiba said:


> Well that's rather lame. The over the top exaggerations has always been one of the definitive attributes of mortal combat games. How is this a step in the right direction?:um


Because sexualising a character right before you slice them in half and eat their face off will give people an unrealistic view on how the world is.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Kiba said:


> Well that's rather lame. The over the top exaggerations has always been one of the definitive attributes of mortal combat games. How is this a step in the right direction?:um


Because we shouldn't be treating women as just decorations for men to get aroused to. It might be different if they did the same thing for men, but they don't, the men look like fighters.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Shameful said:


> Because we shouldn't be treating women as just decorations for men to get aroused to. It might be different if they did the same thing for men, but they don't, the men look like fighters.


I can't even begin to tell if you are trolling me or what right now.


----------



## OliversTwisted94 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like body positivity; it's a good thing. No one should have to feel ashamed about their body because they aren't part of the societal norm. 
But that also means that I like realistic portrayals of characters (of all genders) in video games (and other media formats). Honestly, both men and women are portrayed unrealistically in video games (see attached pic for example. Source is a Forbes article). Female characters are overly sexualized, and unless those are actually missal launchers hidden in their skimpy tops, with ridiculously inaccurate proportions. They also have a tendency to be under protected and have a distinct lack of armor. Males, on the other hand, are portrayed as having "perfect" masculine bodies: bulging biceps, ridiculous protruding pectorals, and a freaking set of 8 pack abs, and who can easily lift 3 lb katanas over their shoulders like it's nothing, even though they clearly have heavy scarring on that same shoulder that seems to lie right over the shoulder joint/cartilage (or at least tendons) that would most likely impair the flexibility and mobility of that limb for the rest of his life! (*panting heavily* okay, rant over inaccurate details and coinciding plot holes about attached pic of male character over). 
Point is, both female and male characters are portrayed in a grossly inaccurate way. The difference is how they're portrayed, and that DOES need to be fixed because it's pretty grody in both cases.
http://blogs-images.forbes.com/insertcoin/files/2012/11/mistu1.jpg


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Zyriel said:


> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Fanservice
> 
> I think that may be because of the culture. Things like Noh was traditionally done by an all male cast, even those playing female characters:
> 
> ...


Yeah, makes sense. I mostly understand why the differences are there but I just think that it's funny because I don't think most developers try to make characters that are appealing to women lol. They try to make characters that they think men want to play as (and often men find them ridiculous,) unless it's a game primarily marketed at women so when they succeed in that area *cough* it interests me. Like an unintended byproduct. But to be fair, these days, I'm sure some developers have it in mind.

I also think that female power is largely linked to their sexuality. Whether you agree with this or not, this is why people in entertainment make women who are supposed to be seen as powerful very sexual. When women are very sexually attractive it makes it easier for them to manipulate men, who typically have power, and gain their power.

For a similar reason they often make male characters have more muscles than they need and exaggerated hyper-masculine personalities.

Male power comes from their ability to physically influence things, and women from their ability to mentally influence and manipulate.

You don't have to be incredibly sexually attractive to manipulate, but it's always going to help.

http://www.jasna.org/essaycontest/2012/graduate-2.html

Video games often take this to the nth degree, but it's just an exaggeration of that reality.

Let's move away from video games for a moment.

When male villains try to get power over women, without using physical methods, they have to imitate 'female' tactics (but he still ****ed up)






I see your point in a fighting game in terms of immersion, and I actually think Tekken does better at outfit variation but as others have pointed out, Mortal Kombat is trying to be ridiculous. It's not trying to be a realistic fighting game, so it matters not imo.

I think intent is important. If someone declares 'I'm making a realistic fighting game based on how female fighters in real life would dress/look/act.' and then they create something like Mortal Kombat than by all means criticise, they've badly missed the mark in that case.

What average man can relate to any of these characters by the way:




























They all look pretty ridiculous to me. If I was a guy (I'd probably feel completely different so it wouldn't matter,) I'd be irritated by the lack of non beef cake options. I'd probably want a more realistically toned badass. Well, I prefer to play male characters like that now (they're usually quicker.) But I don't think most guys are ever as bothered about aesthetics (except when it comes to women.)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

As long as there's T&A it's fine. I mean what's the point of having chicks in games if they aren't going to be half nude.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

@*Persephone The Dread* I have no problem with games being unrealistic and showing people drawn in completely unrealistic ways. My main problem is that I don't like the female characters being decoration. If they want to make ridiculous female characters who have bulging muscles that no human woman ever could, fine. Even the ****ing picture you used, as an example of unrealistic guys, featured two women just there to hug his legs!!! I gagged.

To put it another way:



nubly said:


> I mean what's the point of having chicks in games if they aren't going to be half nude.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Good. No more ladies on steroids.

In MK9, sometimes i wasn't sure if i was fighting Kitana or one of the guys with a female alternate costume.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, makes sense. I mostly understand why the differences are there but I just think that it's funny because I don't think most developers try to make characters that are appealing to women lol. They try to make characters that they think men want to play as (and often men find them ridiculous,) unless it's a game primarily marketed at women so when they succeed in that area *cough* it interests me. Like an unintended byproduct. But to be fair, these days, I'm sure some developers have it in mind.
> 
> I also think that female power is largely linked to their sexuality. Whether you agree with this or not, this is why people in entertainment make women who are supposed to be seen as powerful very sexual. When women are very sexually attractive it makes it easier for them to manipulate men, who typically have power, and gain their power.
> 
> ...


Ohhh touche miss Dread, touche indeed!

I've learned much from this, I agree for the most part and thank you for this dialog! xD

I think developers were mostly focused on a male audience since games were more of a guy pastime (at least in the past). Now though, there's more female gamers and developers, so things may change lol.

As for Loki, well lol since he is inspired by the Norse God as well. Loki was known to be a trickster and a master of manipulation in his own right. But in terms of those movies, and in contrast to Thor, I can see what you mean haha.

To be honest, most games don't have realistic combat, or clothing. For example, over sized pauldrons (shoulder armor) in many games are extremely large for aesthetic effect and to give an imposing appearance. However, in reality they'd be utterly useless for the most part, since where it connects is either to the breastplate or gorget (neck armor), thus impairing the ability to raise the shoulder to even strike lol. Well not useless, would look cool but wouldn't be able to actually move or fight very well. Same goes for most armor, since it lacks padding on characters, it would cause chafing and be extremely hot haha. Luckily Sci-Fi or FPS games can get away with "nano-tech" skintight or plasticy looking suits that deflect bullets or reduce impact or something lol. Which in reality would also cause a decent amount of blunt for trauma even without penetration by projectiles like bullets lol. Then again they often use lasers or some sort of immaterial energy weapon, so that negates a lot of the problems :b

I think those characters being beef cakes are supposed to have that "ominous" feel about them, especially with Kratos (since Sparta was an intensely disciplined warrior culture) and Duke Nukem lol. Much like Terminator or Rambo/Rocky, well anything Arnold Schwarzenegger or Sylvester Stallone play lol. Stereotypical "Action Heroes" or the villains like Shao Khan. Now that you mention it, I have heard guys always wanting to play the "biggest" or "strongest" character though, like in Dynasty Warriors, Lubu, even in Pokemon, using Mewtwo lol. There's possibly something there subconscious, or rather psychological in general, in terms of mental compensation lol. Mortal Kombat has always been over the top though haha, most of those original fighting games were. Like Killer Instinct, Primal Rage, Street Fighter, King of Fighters, Tekken, Guilty Gear, Marvel vs Capcom, Soul Caliber, etc. lol. Plus they probably influenced each other in sequels and such too for alternate characters, storylines and stuff. Possibly also influenced by WWF, WCW, or other professional wrestling performers from the 80s-90s lol, the Ninja, Kung-fu, and other martial arts movies of the time lol.

As for me, I tend to pick characters that fit my playstyle as well,as you've mentioned your choice with quicker ones. Sometimes its a mixture of "atmosphere"(?) in terms of spell/ability choices, lore, and aesthetics in animations or spell effects. Which strangely enough, usually fits the playstyle o_o! Not always though, just depends on the situation/game xD


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

That's cool. Not really sure what the point is if they're still going to be wearing those really revealing costumes. They're still being sexualised. They're just correctly proportioned now.

Nice nonetheless I suppose.


----------



## Scottie2k3 (May 4, 2014)

Kitana was always my favorite, glad to see her back and Ermac as well


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Zyriel said:


> Ohhh touche miss Dread, touche indeed!
> 
> I've learned much from this, I agree for the most part and thank you for this dialog! xD
> 
> ...


Yeah I was just talking about movie Loki/Thor who are quite different from the originals. Though saying that...

Loki is said to have practised seiðr magic (note: Loki taunts Odin for having used it as well at least on one occasion,) and this is considered to be feminine in nature and unmanly because its manipulative nature is considered in direct contrast with the openness and directness associated with masculinity.



> Odin: "Thou winters eight wast the earth beneath
> milking the cows as a maid,
> 
> and there gavest birth to a brood:
> ...





> "But the use of this magic is accompanied by so great a degree of
> effemination (ergi) that men were of the opinion that they could not
> give themselves up to it without shame, so that it was to the
> priestesses that it was taught."
> (Ynglingasaga: 7)


This is an interesting essay on this subject actually:


(hahaaaaa just realised that's from an ironman/loki shipping tumblr. Ah man. Tumblr.)

Marvel takes this further now, and modernises it a bit, by implying the character is sort of gender fluid and also bisexual. Kind of falling outside of binary altogether in all aspects.

And yeah, that's what I think makes the argument fail a little in terms of realism. There's a good chunk of armour in general that is really there just to highlight masculinity and femininity to an insane degree and that has no practical usage at all.

And when women are background decorations - because they certainly are at times - they are not powerful women nor intended to be. They are there to enhance the male's masculinity and power by providing contrast, in much the same way as an idiotic male enthralled by a powerful woman would be.

And both exist (in reality too.) They are both stripped of their humanity in different ways. The women become sexual, physical objects and the men become mindless tools whose masculinity is often in question if not outright insulted by the woman or other man, in power (think of Lady Macbeth.)



> When you durst do it, then you were a man;
> And, to be more than what you were, you would
> Be so much more the man.


And I do believe that the emasculation of men, is to men, as big a deal as the physical sexual objectification of women often is to women. And I think on both sides it can be difficult to fully appreciate how the other side feels about this.

So for me personally, I don't think implying that a man is feminine in some way (or the opposite for women being masculine) is an insult at all, I don't treat it as though it is. But I am aware of the social dynamics that mean that I'm kind of hurting men anytime I may do this. Which I don't want to do... But at the same time 'be the change you want to see in the world'

So... It becomes a question of which form of objectification is worse. Both at the end of the day (when not utilising their traits for power,) are frequently stripped down to tools. The physical attractiveness for women can be either a force, or their doom in the same way that a man's physical ability can be.

I think a lot of people also feel like the male objectification is better. A man is usually physically strong and that must = power but no.. It doesn't really does it? Because the person wielding the blade is the powerful one. The other is capable of power like a possessed gun that shoots on it's own accord, but if they're not in control of themselves, than that potential is meaningless.

Everyone can see how powerful Loki is, despite relying on manipulation as his primary tool. No one would really dispute that. Or worry that he has been overly-sexualised (and kind of an ironic example to use actually, because of course women are all over him.)

And yet people also don't worry about how many times Thor goes around topless, and he has slightly less female fans but still a really good number of female fans. And lots of people loved that scene in Thor when he's shirtless (and that wasn't the only time he ended up conveniently shirtless)

But people will question a female's ability to be in control, have power, and not be lessened because men are drooling over her like with Lara Croft in any game before the most recent (where they went in a new direction since she was younger and was intended to be portrayed as vulnerable.)

Because it's not bad for a guy to be physically objectified in the less common instances where it happens, but it's demeaning for a woman to be physically objectified. But I don't think it should be demeaning in every case because it's not. Like it's easy to be black/white about it and think that all women are demeaned as soon as they are portrayed as sexual/sexually attractive but it's not true. It's all about what the woman is capable of and what's going on inside her mind.

Bayonetta is a very sexual character, who should be in no way demeaned by that fact. On the other hand blonde girl number 5 in a gangster film who just hovers around and attends to the men's every whim, while not even being paid, and getting no real pleasure out of it at all _is _ being demeaned and she should seriously think about a better way to spend her time imo.

Women in fighting games, have power. Or they have none, I suppose, if you're just really **** at the game. Most men can appreciate a woman for being sexually attractive and also respect her for other things. In cases where that is not the case, the woman has reduced the man to a weak minded, drooling idiot and I think, quite clearly she has the power then.

Another reason I could see this bothering people is the lack of self agency they feel they have over the character they are playing. Which makes sense in a way but - it's not you. You get to pick whatever you want to wear whenever _in real life_. Right now you're just playing a role, and that role is someone else, whoever the developer intended the role to be.

It'd be a bit like moaning as an actress that a character you'd agreed to play the part of wasn't exactly who you wanted them to be.

And then often there's modding to take care of that. Not so much on consoles
which is a big part of why PC > consoles

That's right. I somehow managed to work PC > consoles in there :teeth


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

That's okay, I guess. Just as long as they keep the skimpy outfits and extra physics.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I was just talking about movie Loki/Thor who are quite different from the originals. Though saying that...
> 
> Loki is said to have practised seiðr magic (note: Loki taunts Odin for having used it as well at least on one occasion,) and this is considered to be feminine in nature and unmanly because its manipulative nature is considered in direct contrast with the openness and directness associated with masculinity.
> 
> ...


That is interesting, thanks for the links xD

In terms of females being decorations, men are as well though too. Just think of Star Wars with the Stormtroopers or Imperial Guard. Faceless, imposing figures which the tight muscle shaped armor symbolizes masculinity. Well aside from the Imperial Guard who wear robes lol. Even though the Stormtroopers are clones haha, in the original movie that wasn't known yet.










Same goes for LOTR/The Hobbit movies and the Uruk-Hai, peak of physical masculinity, and usually background characters. Then you have Azog the Defiler on the other hand, which gives a face and personality, both being extremely stereo-typically masculine lol.












Persephone The Dread said:


> And I do believe that the emasculation of men, is to men, as big a deal as the physical sexual objectification of women often is to women. And I think on both sides it can be difficult to fully appreciate how the other side feels about this.
> 
> So for me personally, I don't think implying that a man is feminine in some way (or the opposite for women being masculine) is an insult at all, I don't treat it as though it is. But I am aware of the social dynamics that mean that I'm kind of hurting men anytime I may do this. Which I don't want to do... But at the same time 'be the change you want to see in the world'
> 
> ...





ChrisPCD said:


> That's okay, I guess. Just as long as they keep the skimpy outfits and extra physics.


As much as I agree with the moral standpoint, I am also a male haha and I must confess I do appreciate physx technology as well :b

I'm unsure what I think about objectification of either gender, I don't really care for it much in reality. Not so much about appearances themselves, but the effect of objectification within the treatment of either gender out of context. However, games again are fantasy and far removed from reality. By objectifying women in games, it could also be said that violence is glorified, since most games center around conflict and combat. Then again, people of respective ages should know the difference between reality and fantasy. Objectification as a career again is something totally different again, as it's what models, artists, photographers do to capture "beauty" or "create" it through physical or virtual mediums. Again though, it is creative expression and there to be appreciated o_o at least from my perspective.

There are many female characters, some that you have listed and others in movies that have clear sex appeal, yet are always in "control". The "femme fatale" types, like pretty much almost any character Eva Green or Helena Bonham Carter play lol. In games there are many in evil queens, assassins, secret agents, etc. lol like Mystique, Cat Woman, somewhat Harle Quinn, and pretty much Dark Elf females in general lol. So them being objectified is somewhat questionable haha, at least in terms of their interactions and ideas of perceived power lol. In history there were extremely powerful female characters like Cleopatra VII, Boudica, Grace O'Malley, Penthesilea, Dido, etc. although many were queens haha.

Yeah I tend to agree though about characters and roles. You're playing the character, and things which suit the characters personality, not your own. Unless however it's an RPG or MMORPG that allows character customization, where people create a "virtual self". Most games are playing through a story, much like a visual-audio book. The reader doesn't get to choose what the character looks like or wears, as they aren't in control of the actions, just along for the ride and experience. In games, they're in control of the actions, however in most storymode games, it's usually a linear path, again the developer chooses to tell a story. Within a dynamic world created by the writers, sculpted by the artists, with options available through menus or skills/abilities that allow for interaction.

Haha yup! I like mods haha, one of the perks of PC^^


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Shameful said:


> "female characters" not "females"
> 
> Yes, it's a game, NOT porn. So why should the characters look like they came out of some 14 year old virgin's porn induced wet dream...


lol virgins : P

i remember being 14, good times

voldo from soul calibur is the king of male sexuality in video games, their advertising campaign was hilarious but he makes me feel bad since i'll never have his physique or flexibility

i think the outfit design for kitana is a lot better in mk10 though


----------

